# Trivia 12/29



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2018)

trivia 12/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Any free-moving liquid will form itself into a sphere in outer  space because 
of its surface tension.

1. Name That flick !!
Keanu reeves stars in a movie that features a command to  'follow the white 
rabbit'...
2. Strange Words are These ;
If I'm suffering from 'Abasia, what is my problem  ?
  a. - Inability to talk
  b. - Inability to walk
  c. - Inability to Swallow
  d. - Inability to Smell
3. Who was POTUS when....
Thomas Edison "invented" the light bulb ?
  a. - Andrew Johnson
  b. - U. S. Grant
  c. - Rutherford B. Hayes
  d. - James A. Garfield
4. Which Amendment repealed Prohibition ?
  a. - 18th
  b. - 19th
  c. - 20th
  d. - 21st
5. What does 'Pangaea' translate to in English ?
6. 'First Lines' Dept.
"The boy with fair hair lowered himself down the last few feet  of rock and 
began to pick his way towards the lagoon."
7. Throughout the 20th century, only one nation won gold  medals at every 
Olympiad. Which country?
  a. - Great Britain
  b. - Greece
  c. - USA
  d. - Russia/Soviet Union
8. You're in St. Louis, Missouri and you drive over the  Mississippi River 
via the Martin Luther King Bridge to East St. Louis. In which  of the Fifty 
is East St. Louis?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Cher’s #1 hit , “ Dark Lady” ( 1973) and her #1 hit. “Believe”  (1998), a 
span of 25 years, represents the longest time span between #1  hits by an 
artist in ‘Billboard’ history.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  'The Matrix'
2. - b
3. - c
4. - d
5. 'Entire Earth'
6. 'Lord of the Flies"
7. - a
8. Illinois

TRUTH !!
........ and the longest stretch between #1’s by a group is  the Beach Boys, 
who went from 1966 (‘Good Vibrations’) and 1988  (Kokomo).


----------

